# And so it ends



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For nearly 20 years now we have been having a Sunday brunch at this Restaurant that is about equal distance for all of us to get to. Everyone is supposed to be there by 11:00am and all comply by being there with in 15 minutes if they are going to be late or call Saturday evening they are not going to make it.

This brunch is a business meeting so to speak with our group, with a drawing on who is going to hunt with whom for the next two weeks and any problems with farmers allowing access and such are discussed. Of course we also talk about the hunts we have been on crazy things coyotes have done and did. We talk about the whistle pigs and how happy the family were to get them for meat to put on the table and how good it is to know there are people not yucking and gagging over something they have not tried.

This morning we were informed by management they are not going to allow us to bunch up tables and have our meeting/discussions on our hunts. Some of their other Sunday customers are complaining about over hearing us talk of the coyote that shot under the jaw doing a back flip down the hill and ending up in the river that is nearly froze over, and other crazy stuff. Even a new waitress who is well tipped by us has complained to her boss. About us talking of butchering coyotes and freezing them.

So we are going to move, take our business someplace else. Discussed possibly a place that has rooms that can be closed off from the general public so they will not hear us discussing guns and calibers. Shots taken and fur that was really good and some that was really crappy. Getting to be to many city folks in the area these days.

Needless to say when we left this Sunday our tip was right at 10% and had to be divided 3 ways.

Two of the girls under stood and asked if we would let them know where we were moving to they enjoyed having us around and would like to join us for our brunches even.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Apparently it was more cost effective to keep them and let you guys go...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I believe rather than deal with complaints from customers and the one new waitress, they really thought we would comply with their wishes.
Really no reasons for us to go there at all if we can not group up and have our meeting.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with you, I would have to go to a different venue, someone will be happy to have you..


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I suppose Mississippi is too far for y'all to drive . . . you'd get no complaints down here (as long as you avoided Oxford, MS where Ole Miss is located).

But, just curious: why would you butcher coyotes and freeze them?

They're not edible are they?


----------



## SSRD (Jul 13, 2017)

NRA_guy said:


> I suppose Mississippi is too far for y'all to drive . . . you'd get no complaints down here (as long as you avoided Oxford, MS where Ole Miss is located).
> 
> But, just curious: why would you butcher coyotes and freeze them?
> 
> They're not edible are they?


Yes sir!!! They are some good eatin. Just stay away from brain and spinal column


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I bet you can find a new place easy enough , we have the trapping group breakfast at a place that thinks we are great. 

someplace that might have a side room or back dining room even that you could all have to yourselves.

some people are real squeamish about talking about anything bloody and them eating in the same room. it doesn't make it right you get pushed out after 20 years but no one wants to talk about anything the least but unpleasant or hear about it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Dean got a lead on a place Sunday afternoon, called John and asked about him going with him Tuesday afternoon to talk to the owner.

Got to thinking about it today, average fee a couple pays every other Sunday is $15.00, that is just for the menu food, that is 8 couples and one minor Toms daughter. We pay $15.00 a pot for a 12 cup coffee pot. We pay another $10.00 per pitcher of ice tea, about 4 glasses full.
Then some have deserts like my Kare and her chocolate cake. Another $2.50 above our average.

Added all up it is a healthy bill but I have no Idea what the profit is on it. I do know we never ever have had a problem walking in the place and finding 18 seats all at the same time every other Sunday and some times special meetings.

We could easy have our meetings at Johns sugar shack but I mentioned before the people would have to work out who was going to cook what and when.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was called a Hillbilly the other day because I had Groundhog cooked up and many Mounts in my house.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup I have also been caller the yuk guy more than once because we butcher some of the coyotes we shoot for food and eat whistle pig and ***** too, along with other critters.

I do not care I just figure they don't know what their missing not eating wild game and natural plants gathered in the woods and fields.

Like I told a fellow a couple months ago at the sportsman club a few months ago who got to making noises when I was sharing a whistle pig recipe. Go home and eat your floor sweeping hot dogs but first make sure they are not the recalled ones that are full of salt and stuff.

 Al


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

My dad took groundhogs, ***** and beaver into KC and sold on his egg route. Got them from a fur buyer, already cleaned. Had to leave the feet on so the prospective buyer knew it wasn't a cat! Mom cooked the ones he brought back if they all didn't sell. Beaver was the best, sweeter and not as greasy as ****. So Rockpile do I qualify as a Hill William too?
I think you have the hotdog ingredients wrong. I heard lips and a**h*les, anything but the squeal! 
Here in rural Missouri, many places cater to hunters, especially near hunting season. Michigan is a big hunting state you should find a venue that will welcome the business. Take the two nice waitresses wth you.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I also like game, especially muskrat..We have 3 or 4 muskrat dinners locally during the winter. We also have aa wild game dinner every year which is attended by about 400 people..One of our long standing attendees has been VP Joe Biden, he jumps into the serving line and helps serve...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

cpnkrunch said:


> My dad took groundhogs, ***** and beaver into KC and sold on his egg route. Got them from a fur buyer, already cleaned. Had to leave the feet on so the prospective buyer knew it wasn't a cat! Mom cooked the ones he brought back if they all didn't sell. Beaver was the best, sweeter and not as greasy as ****. So Rockpile do I qualify as a Hill William too?
> I think you have the hotdog ingredients wrong. I heard lips and a**h*les, anything but the squeal!
> Here in rural Missouri, many places cater to hunters, especially near hunting season. Michigan is a big hunting state you should find a venue that will welcome the business. Take the two nice waitresses wth you.


I was married to a Full Blooded Indian raised in the Backwoods by a Family of Loggers. Went to Grandparents for Christmas Dinner. Grandma had cooked up bunch of ***** and Possums. My wife looked at them and made a face. I said what's the matter dear you like Possum and ****? Yes but never had it grinning back at me. Grandma had left the Heads on as was the custom.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Careful Ron M you could get burnt at the stake because of who ya hang out with. LOL

My brother and I used to have a muskrat trap line and we ate tons of them in the winter.

 Al


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

RonM said:


> Apparently it was more cost effective to keep them and let you guys go...


It will be interesting to find out. I have seen more than one restaurant get this idea and find their business tank over listening to a vocal minority.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

John told me this morning he and Dean visited the owner for the restaurant and got good vibs from him. Said would charge a flat rate of $10.00 per pot of coffee,
$1.00 for ice tea so that is good.
Have a room holds 20 to 25 people.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like you are good to go, hope it isn't a long drive, enjoy...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A little shorter for me by about 4 miles. Going to be 6 and 8 miles longer for John & Mikie , and Eric. About the same for every one else give or take a mile.
John scanned the menu and sent it to every one by E Mail, Prices seem reasonable and have about every thing the old place had plus some extra like waffles, Even have local maple syrup and Honey too (not ours though.) and some local berry syrups too.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well Sunday was our first meeting at the new restaurant. Sixteen of us showed up for it and we were given the room. Coffee was good and fresh, ice tea was cold with little ice in the glasses just how I like it. A waitress/waiter was in the room at all times in case we needed any thing, never had to ask for a refill for any drinks.
food was good I had blue berry pancakes and the berry's were plump and juicy, honey was from a friends sticky business farm so I was happy it wasn't Chinese crap and was local. Every one seemed to enjoy their food and cleaned their plates up. We spent a couple hours there eating and drinking drawing names and talking about what we had been doing since coyote hunting was slow for the group. John and Mikey had been fishing the St Clair river a lot at night for Walleyes. Of course John as well as Eric had been putting hay up as fast as they could. Eric uses all his hay but John sells about 50 1800 pounders and about a thousand small rectangle bales to the local horse people who don't even have enough pasture for the amount of horses they have. Kare and I have been doing all our normal stuff and attending evening car shows and had did our first all day one the day before.
Mike had been working, nothing new there.
Dean has been doing a lot of fishing with his wife or a old school friend.
Tom and Amy have been cleaning up the fur house and packing some for the next auction that they are going to in Quebec.

Any way every one left impressed with the little restaurant and the food, the service and prices.

 Al


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Al, the only thing I see missing is an e-mail to the other place with a link to your last post.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No we have left the other place and will let sleeping dogs lay.
We will see down the road how they are doing I believe.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I am on the state parks advisory council, we were having a meeting about whitetail management in the parks.. The caterer was setting up for lunch when a helper blurted out you are a bunch of murders killing those deer, she went into a brief tirade. When she left the room we called the caterer and informed him that was his last deal with us, he immediately fired her and we continue to use his service..


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

RonM said:


> I am on the state parks advisory council, we were having a meeting about whitetail management in the parks.. The caterer was setting up for lunch when a helper blurted out you are a bunch of murders killing those deer, she went into a brief tirade. When she left the room we called the caterer and informed him that was his last deal with us, he immediately fired her and we continue to use his service..


Sometimes mouthy children* need smacked. It is unfortunate that it has to be this way but when you put up with nonsense, you get more nonsense.

*No, I do not accept the notion that being legally old enough to smoke, drink, and chew makes a person an adult.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Read all the time, HELP!!!! the deer are eating all my flowers and veggies what can I do?

Just think what it would be like if we didn't hunt them. Car crashes seem to be bad now. Same with the coyotes.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sunday walk into the the Resturant, we are the third couple to arrive but Lee & his wife rode with John and Cheryl. Go into the room where we set and hold our meeting and eat, Watress walks up and says the usual Ice tea with lemon, Kare said water and no lemon for me. We then order what we are going to eat, I love the broiled cod, don't think I have had anything else in the 6 visits we have made there Kare likes her fish fried in beer batter. She says neither of you want tarter sauce or lemon for your fish right. So we are getting to be knowen by the staff there who now almost know what we will order. the rest of the group came in the next 15 minutes or so and again the waitress just about have every one figured out.

Once the meal was served she would come back to the tables with a tray of water pitcher, ice tea pitcher and coffee pot. Kept us filled up. 

Kare and I were getting picked on because i have been spending so much time of late working on the Buick and going to shows during the week days till they ended after labor day. But still are going to week end ones, I have also been working at getting our fire wood to the house. Also took on doing all the yard work for my brother in law who while at the cabin labor day week end had some kind of medical problem and fell off his pedal bike into the ditch. recovered and got back to the cabin and called 911. Spent a week in the hospital trying to figure out what is going on.
Still don't know a month later but he can't mow his yard, pick up over 10 pounds and a bunch more.

So I have been busy.

 Al


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry y'all lost your meeting place Al. Glad that you found what sounds like an even better one! It's gettin' so folks don't want to think about where their vittles come from, let alone _know_. And for some ungodly reason lots of folks just can't handle the thought of eating anything they can't buy in the store!


----------

